# Splatoon art showcase



## Digital-Nightmarre (May 6, 2017)

<Shameless plug> All drawn over the past few months by moi. If you're interested in more you can find me at http://digital-nightmarre.deviantart.com/ :> </Shameless plug>


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 6, 2017)

hey dude your drawings are awesome : )


----------



## J-Machine (May 6, 2017)

i honestly was expecting news of a place that was going to show off screen shots of matches in some kind of post modern abstract exhibition thing


----------



## Digital-Nightmarre (May 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hey dude your drawings are awesome : )


Thanks so much! 



J-Machine said:


> i honestly was expecting news of a place that was going to show off screen shots of matches in some kind of post modern abstract exhibition thing


to be fair that's a cool idea - unfortunately nothing I would have thought of myself x'D


----------



## Jax_Ripper (May 8, 2017)

I love it, that's some awesome art work.

Jax

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital-Nightmarre (May 8, 2017)

Jax_Ripper said:


> I love it, that's some awesome art work.
> 
> Jax



Thank you so much!


----------

